# [OT] Hardwaredatenbank

## py-ro

Angeregt von

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/2004/7203.html

würde ich doch gerne mal wissen ob ihr sowas für nützlich halten würdet.

MfG

Py

----------

## dakra

Ich finde den Pranger nicht schlecht. Aber ich glaube nicht das dieser etwas ändern würde. Wer kommt denn alles auf diese HW-Seite? Es sind doch meistens Linux User die sich an sowas ergözten. Der Windows User kommt niemals freiwillig darauf.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## py-ro

Ich hatte nicht vor den Pranger aufzugreifen sondern eher eine Neutrale Datenbank mit verschiedenen Stati wie:

Läuft

Binär Treiber

Läuft nicht

etc

Sorry hatte ich untetn in den Kommentaren geschrieben hier aber vergessen.

MfG 

Py

----------

## dannycool

Naja, da ist schon dieser fade Beigeschmack der Erpressung. Andererseits waere so eine Datenbank auch fuer Linuxer nuetzlich, die neue Hardware kaufen wollen. Dann koennte man mal schnell einen Sanity Check machen ob es evtl. handfeste negative Erfahrungen mit der Wunschhardware gibt.

Wenn jemand sowas organisiert und ich davon erfahre, mach ich auch gern mit...

----------

## ian!

Mh. Wäre ja eigentlich recht schnell gemacht und die Idee gefällt mir auch.

Was bräuchte man denn? Kategorien um Geräte zuordnen zu können, eine Suchfunktion, eine Eingabefunktion für User, eine Adminfunktion um Einträge zu editieren, löschen und moven zu können. Sonst noch was?

----------

## Inte

Ich würde es begrüßen, wenn es eine zentrale Datenbank geben würde.

Wie z.B. http://www.linuxprinting.org

Eine einfache Liste mit ... *HWCentral.com wrote:*   

> Driver available: YES / BETA / BINARY / NO / URL2DRIVER

 ... würde mir reichen.

Hauptsache ich muß keine Stunde googlen um nur mal schnell zu schauen ob 'ne Karte unsterstützt wird.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## py-ro

@Inte

In die Richtung habe ich gedacht

evt noch ein paar komfort Funktionen

Ich mach heute Abend beim Shadowrun mal ein BRainstorming  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

Nun ja. Das gibt die Suse Hardwaredatenbank ja schon her..

http://cdb.suse.de/

----------

## Inte

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ich mach heute Abend beim Shadowrun mal ein BRainstorming 

 Du spielst? Meiner einer verschlingt seit 10 Jahren alle Romane.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

@Inte Jo 2x die Woche. Einmal als Meister einmal als Spieler und mein Decker hat eine Echt ungewöhnliche Lebensspanne  :Wink: 

Zurück zum Thema:

Ich würde je nach Hardware noch verschiedene Informationen wie PCI ID etc. Speichern wollen.

Einen Server hätte ich zur Verfügung.

----------

## dannycool

Naja die Susidatenbank hat da auch diese tolle Matrix mit welcher SuSE das Geraet laeuft. Es waer aber viel interessanter, wenn da stehen wuerde welchen Kernel man braucht, welche Tools, usw. Und nicht dass man SuSE kaufen muss wenns mal nicht geht, und man nicht weiss wie man es hinbiegen kann  :Wink: 

Ausserdem fehlt den Susis glaub ich die Moeglichkeit, dass User Kommentare hinterlassen koennen.

Das Design ist auch schrecklich. Mir waer sowas mit gentoo-Farben lieber; ian!, wenn Du das machst kann man das doch sicher im Rahmen der gentoo-Webseite machen? Waer sicher auch Werbung fuer gentoo, wenn dann am Ende nicht wieder nur da steht, welches gentoo man braucht.  :Wink: 

----------

## amdunlock

außerdem ist die suse datenbank alles andere, als umfangreich. wenn man z.b. silicon und 3112 eingibt, findet er nichts.

eigentlich muesste es den silicon image 3112 sata raid controller finden, aber suse listet so etwas nicht. von daher finde ich das ding unkomplett.

----------

## py-ro

Also jeweils eine Suche nach:

Chip

Produkt

integrieren....

Py

PS: Verdammt das könnte mir glatt mal Spass machen eine DB zu entwerfen...

----------

## dakra

Also ich finde die Idee klasse!

Soetwas fehlt noch auf der Gentoo Page. Ist natürlich auch eine menge Arbeit. Aber ich denke das das gewürdigt wird. Von mir auf jeden Fall!

Falls man da Unterstützung braucht, auf meine könnt Ihr zählen

Gruß Daniel

----------

## amne

Schwieriger als das Anlegen einer solchen Datenbank ist die Pflege und Aktualisierung der Daten. Sowas kann schnell überaltern.

Wenn wäre sicher ein zentrales Konzept sinnvoll, gerade bei Gentoo gibt es ja auch genug verschiedene Kernelversionen, die neue Hardware schon unterstützen oder auch nicht.

----------

## ruth

hi,

nicht unbedingt, wenn man das WIKI mässig aufzieht...

(und, btw., das WIKI konzept funktioniert...  :Wink:  )

gruss

rootshell

----------

## Realmaker

Ich finde die Idee auch gut, nur sollte man sicher sein, dass es nicht schon so etwas gibt!

(Nein, die SuSE-Datenbank zählt nicht  :Wink: )

schönen Abend noch

----------

## dakra

@amne Natürlich ist das Pflegen die meiste Arbeit. Das will ich auch nicht bestreiten.

Da stellt sich mir die Frage. Ist das dann nicht ein Projekt was von der ganzen Linux Gemeinde getragen werden sollte. Natürlich ist es schon eine Menge Arbeit das nur Speziell für Gentoo aufzuziehen.

Man könnte ja auch die Firmen direkt ansprechen. Besteht nur noch die Frage ob die auf diesen Zug aufspringen wollen, wenn es direkt für Gentoo sein soll. 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## ian!

Meines erachtens sollte man hier Synergien nutzen und Energien bündeln. Wir sind zu sehr eins (die Distris) um sich in Kleinigkeiten zu verfechten.

Wenn dann sollte diese für alle Distris nutzbar und verwertbar sein (so nicht spezielle Kernel/Patches eingesetzt werden, die closed sind). Dieses Projekt könnte aber dennoch von Gentoo gehosted werden. Wir nutzen ja auch Dinge von Debian und Co. Warum sollte also nicht Gentoo auch mal einen Anfang machen?

Ich bin jedenfalls sehr offen für Vorschläge und Anforderungen und bereit Zeit zu investieren.

----------

## lostSoul

Was mir dazu auch noch dabei gefallen würde, wären zB Links zu Howtos für die Installation und eventuell eine kleine Kommentarfunktion, wo andere User zB Hilfestellungen oder Anmerkungen zu einem Treiber abgeben könnten. Nur so eine Idee  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich meine es gibt schon ziemlich viele dieser Datenbanken .....

... trotzdem würd auch ich mittmachen , sofen ich irgendwann mal wieder zu mehr jomm aul hier im Forum kurz mal zu gucken.

----------

## Robelix

Wenn ich mal so über das Ganze nachdenke...

Halbe Sachen gibt's schon genug, einerseits diverse HW-DB's von Distributoren, die oft sehr lückenhaft sind. Dann die diversen Listen von einzelnen Projekten z.b. Alsa. Daneben diverse Sammellisten a la linuxprinting.org oder eben dieser Pranger. 

Ein Projekt, das versucht Alles aufzusammeln - http://www.linuxwiki.de/LinuxHardware - krankt aber wieder daran, daß es rein deutschsprachig ist und dadurch die mögliche Nutzer/Mitarbeiter-Schar stark einschränkt.

Ich bin auch bereit einiges an Zeit zu opfern wenn ich in einem Projekt die Chance sehe, daß es zu "DER Linux HW DB" führt. Nur eine weitere HW-DB aufzumachen bringt gar nix.

Mal so eine Liste meiner Gedanken:

* grundsätzlich Distributionsunabhängig, aber distri-Abhängige Zusatzinfos möglich

* i18n (Grundsprache englisch + Übersetzungen)

* möglichst viel Info (von kernel-modul, patches, notwendigen/hilfreichen tools, Beispiel-configs, PCI-ID's. Erfahrungen, Meinungen, bis zu Datenblättern... sollte alles gesammelt werden was aufzutreiben ist)

* klare Trennung von "harten" Fakten und persönlichen Meinungen

* Wiki oder CMS, das ist eine Frage die ich offen lassen will

Robelix

----------

## Inte

Ich hab mich gefragt was es bereits für Datenbanken gibt und mal ein bißchen gestöbert. Um das Ganze mal zusammenzufassen:

Der Stein des Anstoßes war die eMail von David N. Welton auf der Linux Kernel Mailing List, der daraufhin die Linux Incompatibility List ins Leben gerufen hat.Bekannte Hardwaredatenbanken:

LinuxHardware (deutsch)

LinuxHardware.net

Linux Compatible

Linux Incompatibility List

The Linux PCI ID Repository

Mandrake Hardware Database

RedHat Hardware Compatibility List

SUSE LINUX Hardware Database

spezialisierte Listen:

ALSA Soundcard MatrixLinux on Laptops

LinuxPrinting.org

SANE - Scanner Access Now EasyThe Linux Documentation Project

Linux Hardware Compatibility HOWTOIst das alles, oder gibt es da noch mehr?  :Wink: 

----------

## Sas

Gabs da nicht auch schon mal so ne Blacklist von dem Mensch, der jetzt das Distributions-Wiki angefangen hat?

Übrigens wär ich wohl auch dabei, wenn hier was durchdachtes entsteht. Meine Freundin ist ab heute Abend zwei Monate in Australien, ich hab mehr Zeit als mir lieb ist  :Sad: 

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

ich persönlich find die Listen alle entweder Unvollständig oder schwierig zu nutzen.

Das Wiki Konzept an sich ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber aufgrund der Strukturen einer solchen Liste, wären die üblichen Wiki Systeme IMHO nicht geeignet.

Allerdings könnte man das Konzept wie gesagt aufgreifen.

Ich habe die letzte Nacht mir die ganze Sache mal weiter durch den Kopf gehen lassen und bin Struktur Technisch zu folgenden "Vorschlägen" gelangt.

Hardware wird mit PCI ID's(oder Vergleichbaren) eingetragen.

Die Informtionen sollten, wenn möglich auch die Revisionen einer Hardware enthaöten

Datum der letzten Aktualisierung sollte mitgangegeben sein, um den Benutzer zu erlauben wie aktuell ein Eintrag ist.

Es sollte zu jedem Produkt ein eigenes Unterforum geben, welche allerdings auch in einer Übersicht nach Datum(ohne das Produkt) auftauchen(schwer zu beschreiben wie ich das meine)

Das Projekt sollte Distri unabhängig sein.

Das Projekt sollte Primär in Englisch sein.

So Far

Py

----------

## dakra

Ich schliesse mich dir an py-ro das das Projekt in Englisch sein soll. Distributionsunabhängig auch, aber man könnte vielleicht ein paar Gentoo Specials einbauen. 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dannycool

Re. gentoo specials wuerd ich einfach eine Liste vorschlagen, auf der fuer jede bzw. fuer beliebige Distributionen eingetragen werden kann, welche Version man braucht oder im Fall von gentoo eher, ob man was demaskieren muss. 

Re. wiki moechte ich nur anmerken dass zur Zeit jeder Wicht ein Wiki aufsetzt, weil man dafuer fast nichts tun muss - das zeugt aber nach aussen hin nicht gerade von Engagement.

----------

## makenoob

also bei sowas find ich www.linuxcompatible.org immer hilfreich... da gibbet Infos zu Hardware, Spiele, Programme etc.

Marc

just my 2c

----------

## Robelix

 *makenoob wrote:*   

> also bei sowas find ich www.linuxcompatible.org immer hilfreich... da gibbet Infos zu Hardware, Spiele, Programme etc.
> 
> 

 

Beim schnell mal ein wenig durchschauen find' ich daß da ein wenig wenig (sic!) d'rin steht. z.b.:

ABIT AT7 Motherboard

works under Red Hat, Mandrake, SuSE, but not Slackware

Das soll alles sein! Warum geht's nicht? Was genau geht nicht? Welche Slackware Version(en)? Verwenden RH, Mandrake, Suse irgendwelche Patches dafür? Wo krieg ich die? Oder fehlt nur irgendein autodetect? usw usw.

Robelix

----------

